

WordPress vs Drupal vs Joomla in the ultimate CMS Smackdown - senthil_rajasek
http://wpshowdown.wordpress.com/background/

======
knieveltech
Wordpress is hosed. There's only so much square peg-round hole hammering you
can do when what you're working with isn't actually a fully fledged CMS.
Joomla shows some promise but with the head start and community (and now
government) support Drupal is enjoying, I don't think this is going to be much
of a contest.

